# Would you rather? Zobmondo...



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

It's the "WOULD YOU RATHER GAME!!!!"
(copy and paste and post your answers in your reply)
WOULD YOU RATHER???
*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?

*As a man have your  testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?



I look forward to your answers!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

WOULD YOU RATHER???
*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?  NO TEETH.

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one? ANSWER.

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake? PEANUTS.

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant? CLEAN TOILET WATER.

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps? SUMO WRESTLER.

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time? ORANGE. 

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party? BEST FRIEND. 

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter? SCALD MY TONGUE.

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek? MOLE.

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive? BYE BYE HOBBIES.

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot? CATFISH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere? SIX WEEKS.

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin? PIG LATIN.

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct? GRIZZLY.

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars? KNOWLEDGE.

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss? NEVER BE ABLE TO SAY THE WORD "love".

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird? TESTICLES.

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation? UNDESERVED REPUTATION.

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex? TRIP AT A SPEECH.

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring? RING.

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil? BEET JUICE.

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again? SLEEP.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 20, 2006)

It's the "WOULD YOU RATHER GAME!!!!"
(copy and paste and post your answers in your reply)
WOULD YOU RATHER???

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco? No teeth

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one? Had to think about it, but never ask. I need to be able to answer my daughters questions. I can just give her commands, use actions, and make statements, since I can't ask her any.

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake? The fruitcake. Like the woman that appeared on Tyra, I have a terrible fear of styrofoam.

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant? Wash my face with the water. It's cleaner than Mc D's ice cubes, since the bowls are bleached and whatnot.

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps? I'll pick the sumo.

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time? Tux, I guess

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party? Number two!!

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas right before a highly anticipated sexual encounter? Burn my tongue. I'll just get a doggy bag. 

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek? The pimple. What else is select cover-up for?

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive? Sex drive.

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot? *barf*  I have NO idea.

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere? Two weeks. 

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin? Pig Latin, that's easy 

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct? This question disturbs me, I cannot choose.

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars? Knowledge, duh.

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss? Never be able to say I love you! I'll just say " I l-o-v-e you" or " I heart you" 

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird? Oh god..lol. I will have to say bye to the twin stones. Sight is such a blessing.

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
 Skeletons.. 

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex? Trip while walking up to give a speech.. I've done it before in front of a very prestigious crowd.

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring? Ring, it can be easily replaced. 

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil? Beet juice isn't bad at all.

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again? Never eat.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2006)

It's the "WOULD YOU RATHER GAME!!!!"
(copy and paste and post your answers in your reply)
WOULD YOU RATHER???
*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?

No teeth. Tobacco is just yick.

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
never be able to answer one.

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?

there is a difference?

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?

wash my face in clean water. Then use my alcohol pads over my face and run around screaming UNCLEAN UNCLEAN

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?

Sponge bathe. At least they will say thank you. 

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?

ORANGE no contest!

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?

First one. Then I can shove a full cake in her face and start yelling obscenties. Just so I can have one of those " Wedding day disasters" LOL

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?

The Gas. 

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?

Pimple. It will give me the joy of squeezing. 


*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?

Sex drive. 

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?

Catfish

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?

Only if they reimburse me for the flights and expenses. 

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?

Morse code. Then I can make up all sorts of shit right? This is how it would go *dot dot dot dash dot dash dot dash dash dash dot" And then it would make me look super geeky. 

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?

Neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
knowledge
*Never be
 able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
Never say LOVE

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?

eyeballs pecked out by a bird

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?

Skeletons in the closet. *shifty eye look*

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?

Trip and fall to the ground. 

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?

RING. The pet would be suicide. 

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?

Beet juice. 

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?

Never eat!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL OMG..........

me and my best friend play this ALL the time!!! I never knew other people knew about it, too!

Of course, ours is super sick and disgusting


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_....Of course, ours is super sick and disgusting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here's my vote.  We let this set of questions run its course.  Then when the thread slows a bit, insert a new set of questions.  Each new set of questions can grow even more disgusting.  Yeah, I'm sick like that!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_Pimple. It will give me the joy of squeezing._


----------



## Raerae (Aug 20, 2006)

My friend had a book on this stuff lol, and whenever people were around she'd start reading lines from it lol...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2006)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?   

No teeth (gag)

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?   

Never be able to answer one.  You could still learn without answering a question.

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake? 

Packing peanuts. 

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant? 

Damn girl, one of these is supposed to be the better choice!!  Ummm, toilet water, I guess.  Bleeeahh!  Licking that urinal would definitly get you seriously ill.

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?  

Sumo wrestler. Seems quicker and at least you have the sponge between the two of you. And it is one person's funk as opposed to 150.  Allthough, those fat crevices would be preeeeetty gross.  Sorry for that visual.   

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?

Orange!!! Represent my husband's Dutch pride!!! Woo woo!  And hey, if the mood struck, wear an orange tuxedo!  You can wear an orange version of any outfit.

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?

Hands down the best friend.  Friends can come and go, but family is usually always around.  Awwwwkkkward, if it was your mom, eh?

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?

Burnt tongue.  Another $100 is easy to come by.  

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?

Pimple.  Concealer can't cover up a long, nasty mole hair. 

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?

You can always find new hobbies!!!!  Like, for example, finding new sexual positions!  

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?  

Catfish!  I have seen pickled pig's feet and those looked rank.  I love sushi.  Raw catfish would just kind of be like a really ghetto sushi.  

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?

I love to travel, but I love my DH more and it would be more time with him.  Definitely 6 weeks.  

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?

Morse Code.  At least mastery of Morse Code could possibly help me at some point one day.

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?

Really, neither.  This is tough.  But if forced to choose: Grizzly bear.  The eagle is symbolic and won't maul me.   

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?

Ten scholars.  Then work on having as much athletic ability as I can.  

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?

Say love.  My DH and I say it all the time, so we know it.  We would know it without saying it.  Touch would be missed though.

*As a man have your  testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?

Damn.  I am asking my husband about this and he is torn.  His answer is that he would use his nuts as bait, catch the squirrel, club the bird with it ("it" is the squirrel by the way, not his guy bits), get the hell out of there and live to have sex at full-capacity many more times!  Hey, this works out to my benefit, but oh man, what an answer!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?

Undeserved ill repute.  Because it is based on fantasy, not reality.  Skeletons are real.  You did something shitty to deserve them.  

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?

Trip and fall.  

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?

Ring.  Definitely.

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?

Volume makes no difference.  Beet juice.  Pretty good for you anyway.  I like beets.  I actually see both making you yak though.  

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?

Sleep.  You would get a lot done and be able to experience so much more!  Annnd, you would have more time to jog off all of that food you are eating!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Here's my vote.  We let this set of questions run its course.  Then when the thread slows a bit, insert a new set of questions.  Each new set of questions can grow even more disgusting.  Yeah, I'm sick like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That was my intent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the ENTIRE GAME of cards to go through


----------



## Urbana (Aug 20, 2006)

WOULD YOU RATHER???
*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?
no teeth please...

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
ask one

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?
aaaaghs, peanuts...

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
if its really clean i'll go for the second sentence

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?
sumo wrestler

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?
orange

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?
my friend!

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?
the second sentence

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek? 
wow, that original! the first one...

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?
give up hobbys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?
awwwww, stop it!! a catfish

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?
the first one, easy

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?
latin is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?
bald eagle...
what is grizzly?  

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
10 athletes

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
never say love

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?
ball eaten by a squirrel

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
ill reputation

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
no god! the first one

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
i'd loose a diamond ring

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?
aghs, i'll go for the second sentence

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?
i love sleeping and eating...i'll choose... sleep


----------



## Tyester (Aug 20, 2006)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco? Tobacco as long as SHE kept it off to the side.

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one? Awnser because it's alot harder to ASK a question with my eyes.

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake? Fruitcake - I like it no matter what

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant? Wash my face - because I can sterilize that quicker

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps? The jockstraps - because I don't wash other guys

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time? How sweet would it be if it was both at the SAME time?!

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party? Parents - seeing their face of rejection would be priceless

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter? Bad gas - because it's happened before and I know how to deal with it.

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek? Mole - because there's always surgery

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive? There really isn't any choice in this question...

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot? Pig's foot because I hate seafood.

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere? Six weeks - because I could think of plenty to do that doesn't involve travel

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin? I'd rather chop my hands off.

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct? Bald eagle - because it's a pretty worthless animal, IBanimalloversattackmebecausetheyknowit'struetoo

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars? Ability of ten athletes because I use my mind enough already

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss? Say the word love, I don't say it anyway, I MEAN IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*As a man have your  testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird? Honestly I could do without balls, they just get in the way, I can replicate what they produce hormone-wise, plus I'd still have my real pride.

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation? Already got both, couldn't care less...

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex? Trip and fall because it breaks the ice, because it makes it seem extra cold to the ex when you don't remember your spouses's name.

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring? Pet - now lose or "lose" depends on who cleans up the crap.

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil? Whichever one is better for me, cause I've done crazy things for my health anyway.

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again? Sleep because then I could just fill my spare time with eating.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 20, 2006)

WOULD YOU RATHER???
*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?

No teeth

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?

Answer

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?

packing peanuts

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?

Wash my face

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?

hand-wash the jicks..eww

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?

Orange

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?

Wedding/best friend

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?

The gas...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?

Pimple

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?

give up my hobbie

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?

catfish (it's like sushi, right??)

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?

two weeks vacation

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?

pig latin

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?

grizzly bear

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?

knowledge of ten scholars

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?

not be able to kiss

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?

I'm not a man!

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?

skeletons in my closet

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?

trip and fall

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?

not a man again!

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?

cold beet juice

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?

never sleep again...I love food!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 21, 2006)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco? *no teeth*

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one? *never be able to answer one.*

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake? *packing peanuts, please.*

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant? *wash my face.*

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps? *THIS ONE ISNT FAIRRRR i refuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time? *dude a tuxedo all the time would be haute haha*

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party? *parents because if they were drunk it would be a one time thing*

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter? *the meal for sure haha*

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek? *pimple. i have them anyways :roll:*

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive? *sex drive.*

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot? *hold on i'm gagging*

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere? *six weeks*

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin? *pig latin!*

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct? *grizzly bear*

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars? *knowledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss? *never be able to say the word love*

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird? *testiclesssss*

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation? *skeletons*

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex? *trip! i'd laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it'd be great. *

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring? *ooh..uh...diamond ring*

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil? *one time i smelled beet juice and literally gagged. i guess the cod liver, but to be honest i dont knnow how it tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again? *never be able to eat*


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

It's the "WOULD YOU RATHER GAME!!!!"
(copy and paste and post your answers in your reply)
WOULD YOU RATHER???

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?
*Chewing tobacco.. my hubby does it so...*





*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
*Never be able to answer, definitely*

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?
*Foam peanuts! I wouldn't eat a ten minute old fruitcake!!!*

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
*DEFINITELY wash my face with the toilet water. No pee lickin fer me!*

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?
*Handwash the Jock Straps...*

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?
*Orange.*

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?
*The best friend. B/C I could kick her ass in front of everyone, LOL!*

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?
*Well, I guess I'd have to pick the tongue scalding b/c the 2nd one happens all the time. Damn pregnancty. LMAO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?
*OMG the thought is unbearable but I'd have to pick the pimple*

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?
*Give up the hobbies definitely.*

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?
*:holysheep: Pig's foot.. ughhhhhhh*

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?
*Definitely the 2 weeks*

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?
*PIG LATIN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?
*Grizzly Bear... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
*Knowledge of ten scholars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
*Oh man! I guess not be able to kiss b/c there are way too many people I have got to say ILY to.*

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?
*Well, I'm not a man, but I'd rather have no testicles than no sight so definitely the first one.*

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
*Ill rep. b/c I could always run from it!!! HAHA!*

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
*Trip and fall, b/c I could eventually live it down.*

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
*Oh lord... the ring.*

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?
*Cold beet juice*

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?
*Ok this is the worst of all but I'd HAVE to pick food over sleep.*


----------



## Jaim (Aug 21, 2006)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco? Tobacco.

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
Answer.

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?
Packing peanuts. Haha.

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
Wash my face.

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?
Jockstraps!

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?
Orange.

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?
Parents making a pass. Haha.

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?
Burn my tongue.

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?
Pimple.

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?
Hobbies.

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?
Catfish.

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?
Two weeks vacation!

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?
Pig Latin, hahaha.

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?
Hmm... Bald Eagle. I guess... weird. I like bears and am scared of birds. Hahaa.

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
I think knowledge.

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
Never say love, 'cause actions can speak louder than words and I only kiss people I love. Haha.

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?
Eww... I guess testicles.

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
Skeletons.

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
Trip and fall.

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
Ring!

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?
Beet juice.

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?
Eat. Haha.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Round two:

WOULD YOU RATHER:

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing?

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star?

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.?

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda?

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms?

Be known as a coward OR a traitor?

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg?

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)?

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win?

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool?

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside?

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech?

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life?

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit?

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears?

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it?

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world?

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been?

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple?

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell?

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said?

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face?

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class?

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight?

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age?

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes?

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal?

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes?

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds?

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play?

More to come!


----------



## Katura (Aug 23, 2006)

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing? 
-Blast away with people around...haha, I don't like the sound of 'liquid discharge'

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star? 
-WITH FRIENDS.

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.?
-After staying out til 3am, I do this almost everyday, it's a wonder I function properly.

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda?
-Squeeze to death...

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms?
A woman with mens legs...I'd wear pants. haha

Be known as a coward OR a traitor?
-Tough...Coward I think.

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg?
-Titanic, I dont know what the other is...???

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)?
-I cant eat hard bioled egg yolk...so hand me the mixed meat.

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win?
-Lets gamble baby! haha

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool?
-Eyedroppers, I'd lose count of grains of sand.

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside?
-Caught embezzling, I couldnt do that ot my love.

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech?
-Glasses.

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life?
-Damnit....I'd rather have funky feet than a funky..ew.....*gag*

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit?
-Pick someones nose...

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears?
-PAINFUL! My ears. haha

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it?
-Aquarium water..since the sponge just says 'dirty liquid'...who KNOWS what that is..

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world?
-here's me being challow...I'd rather be pretty dumb...I mean...look at paris hilton...haha

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been?
-A wasted has been. As long as you were on top once, you can always star in your own reality TV show...haha

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple?
-I do NOT f*ck with mold...gross. hand me that apple.

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell?
Show me hell, so I can work harder for heaven.

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said?
-Gimme the hummer. teehee

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face?
-Uhm...everypart but my face. I'd gag.

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class?
-IN CLASS! agh, at least I can change classes, my hair cut, and my name....

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight?
At the top of a ferris wheel...can I bring my boyfriend?

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age?
Be old and made of plastic. haha

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes?
Eat out of dirty dishes, I'd rather smell nice.

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal?
Drink out of the toilet.

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes?
Hit my funny bone, I hate how it feels to almost have to sneeze.

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds?
Extra 50...lipo and the gym, here I come.

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play?
AWE!I couldnt do thaT!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

WOULD YOU RATHER:

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing?
blast away in the bedroom. I'm not about to shit myself.

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star? ***My friends.

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.? ***After staying out. Makeup covers that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda?
***Squeezed to death. 

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms?
***Man's legs, I can wear jeans all the time.

Be known as a coward OR a traitor?
***Coward, at least my loyalty will never be questioned.

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg?
***Titanic...I think. 

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)?
***Hard boiled  eggs. I think I've DONE this...

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win?
***Give it all away, no gambling.

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool?
***Eyedroppers. 

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside?
***Let him catch me in bed. That's between us.

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech?
***Muzzle. I need to see.

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life?
***Athlete's foot. o.0

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit?
***Pick their nose. I gagged a little bit  typing that out last night.
Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears?
***ears. If it's in your nose i'll go into your sinuses.


Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it?
***Sponge. *puke*
Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world?
Be the ugliest, again,  makeup helps, I can't abide stupid people.

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been?
***Wasted has been. At least then I can say I was something once.

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple?
***Bread. Ew.

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell?
***Heaven. I think...No, Hell. People would believe that more.

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said?
***I'll slap a bitch for humming.

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face?
***All over my face. EW.

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class?
***With my partner. I can blame it on him.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight?
***Ferris Wheel. My back can't take 24 hours of rollercoastering.

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age?
old and look young, isn't that today's society anyway?

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes?
***There are varying degrees of 'dirty' but not of 'filthy' so...dishes it is.

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal?
***Toilet bowl. It's been recently bleached. Like daily.

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes?
***Sneeze. I can't abide hitting my FB.

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds?
***Chest hair, I can wax that shit.

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play?
***Tell my wife she's a fat pig. She's an adult...my son is a child.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 23, 2006)

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
Answer.

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?
Peanuts-neither of these will taste good going down but the peanuts will feel less like a rock in my stomache afterward.

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
Wash *shudder*

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?
Sumo-I hate hand washing.

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?
Tuxedo.  I find orange clothing icky.

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?
best friend-at least I can get rid of a friend.  I'm stuck with my parents.

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?
Scald tongue.

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?
Pimple-ewww.

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?
This is tough!  I'll go with hobbies since I have so many that its no big deal to lose some.

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?
catfish *retch*

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?
6 weeks-I never go anywhere anyway.

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?
Morse code-pig latin has always confused me.

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?
Grizzly-bald eagles don't generally attack people and pets

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
Knowledge hands down.

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
no kissing-I express myself a lot with words so I need them all!

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?
I'm female so I can't decide this.

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
reputation-at leastr its all out in the open, nothing waiting to bite you someday when it comes out.

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
Trip and fall-I want nothing to hurt my spouse ever.

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
Diamond ring-pets are irreplacable

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?
Beet juice-cold is better than warm when chugging.

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?
SLEEP!  This would be great since I have a newborn


----------



## Katura (Aug 23, 2006)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco? 
-Tobacco....all the gums would flip me out.

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
-Never be able to ask, I'd rather now the answer.

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?
PAcking peanuts. even if my stomache explodes.

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
-Wash....I would NEVER lick a urinal. let alone anything in a public bathroom. I can't even sit on the seat...I hover. haha

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?
Handwash. No thanks to a GIANT Naked dude.

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?
Wear a tuxedo, it could be sexy if tailored right.

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?
Have a drunk parent do it later. I could NEVER imagine somehting like that happening after JSUT getting married. I would kill my friend, esp since shes not drunk! UGH

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?
-I'd rather scald my tongue three times than ruin that. hahahah

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?
-Give me the zit, makeup shall cover it.

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?
What if my sex drive helps one of my hobbies?! haha, kidding, i don't know, give up my hobbies, I like being intimate.

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?
-Catfish, can we say SUSHI!? yum

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?
Get my two weeks.

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?
Morse code, you'd memorize it eventually.

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?
AWE! neither!

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
-I'd rather be a smartypants.

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
Never be able to say the word 'love' I could show you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?
TAKE MY EYES! haha......I dont know, thats a toughy.


*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
Undeserved reputation, I'm used to it already.

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
Trip and fall.

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
Lose her ring, and Replace that shiiiat haha

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?
Cold beet juice.

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?
Never sleep, I love lovelove food.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 23, 2006)

Round two:

WOULD YOU RATHER:

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing? *Bedroom - I could just blame it on them*

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star? *Friends - I don't know any movie stars IRL that would ever qualify over my friends*

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.? * Stay out - because it could always be an afternoon interview  *

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda? * Death by Bull - what could be more awesome or manlier?*

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms? * I already feel like I have woman's arms anyway*

Be known as a coward OR a traitor? * Coward - still faithful*

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg? * Hindenburg - because I hate freezing*

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)? * I already come close to eating that many hardboiled eggs anyway, sometimes twice a day*

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win? * Doesn't matter - they're both going to charity, unless the bet is IF you win, then I'd just give it to charity, no sense in wasting it*

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool? *This must be Hell's definition of "infinity"*

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside? *Press - because I can have my PR person deal with the aftermath*

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech? * I already have impaired vision and I'm already pretty vague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life? *Athlete's foot - I'd never want to jeopordize anything down there*

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit? *Pick someone's nose - why shouldn't you share something you enjoy with those you love? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears? *Nose - I have an inept ability to expand my nostrils to a greater diameter*

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it? * Aquarium water - I've experienced something closer(not quite 8 months) and who knows where or WHAT kind of sponge it is*

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world? *Ugliest - because I'd have enough smarts to deal with everything else*

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been? *Wasted has been - because I will have had the glory of being something great for once in my life*

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple? *Apple - there's simply less to eat then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell? *Hell - so I know what it's really like, and where I could end up*

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said? *Repeator - as long as she understands and comprehends from doing so*

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face? *Face - less surface area?*

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class? *Wet the bed - love goes a looooooooong way in my book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight? * It's already a shame you CAN'T be on a roller coaster for 2 hours straight!*

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age? *Old at a young age - who knows what you could get away with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes? *Dishes - I already recycle mine*

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal? *Mystery meat #1 - when it comes to food I'll try anything once*

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes? *Niether would go over well when riding motocross*

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds? *If I were a woman - I'd take the wieght, because I could diet/excercise it off, but then if it instantly came back, I'd go with the chest hair, cause then I could do laser hair removal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, yea I'm such a cheater*

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play? *HAHA - boo at "my son" because I could always play it off that I'm booing someone else's kid*


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play? HAHA - boo at "my son" because I could always play it off that I'm booing someone else's kid



no explanation, so you can't play it off!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There goes YOUR FOTY award


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 23, 2006)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?
*No Teeth*

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
*Answer*
*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?
*Packing nuts*
*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
*wash my face *the water in the toilet is actually pretty clean, go watch mythbusters**
*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?
*Jockstraps*

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?
*ORANGE*

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?
*best friend*

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?
*Gas, food is way more important*
*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?
*Pimple*

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?
*hmnn hard one, I guess ex drive cause you could still do it lol*

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?
*if I had to the fish I guess*

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?
*Two Weeks*

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?
*Pig latin*

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?
*Bear*

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
*Knowledge*

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
*Love*

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?
*Balls*

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
*Skeletons*

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
*Trip and fall*

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
*Diamond ring*

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?
*Beet juice definately*

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?
*Sleep*


Round two:

WOULD YOU RATHER:

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing? 
*in the bedroom*

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star? 
*Friends*

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.? 
*Staying out*

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda? 
*Squeezed?*

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms? 
*woman arms*

Be known as a coward OR a traitor? 
*Coward*

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg? 
*tiatanic*

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)? 
*Eggs, hotdogs make ne naucious*

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win?
*I dont gamble*

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool?
*water*

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside? 
*caught by spouse*

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech? 
*Vision*

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life? 
*athletes foot*

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit? 
*gross but I guess the nose*

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears? 
*nose I guess*

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it? 
*aquarium*

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world? 
*ugly*

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been? \
*has been*

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple? 
*mold scares me so the apple*

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell? 
*hmnn hell*

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said?
*Repeats, I already almost do that lol*

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face? 
*Face*

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class? 
*Bed*

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight? 
*ugh ferris weel I guess*

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age? 
*old and have plastic surgery* 

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes? 
*dirty clothes, im a nut about clean dishes*

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal? 
*Toilet bowl*

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes? 
*Sneeze lol*

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds?
*Chest hair its easy to wax*

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play? 
*both could cause irrepible dammage but id have to say tell my wife she was fat lol I could never hurt my son like that*


----------



## Katura (Aug 23, 2006)

This is hilarious.....hahahahahaha


----------



## Tyester (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play? HAHA - boo at "my son" because I could always play it off that I'm booing someone else's kid



no explanation, so you can't play it off!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There goes YOUR FOTY award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
GAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ain't perfect...


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 23, 2006)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?*No teeth - I don't do tobacco for anyone!*​*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?*Never ask one - I can get answers without asking questions*​*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?*Fruit cake - a good quality fruit cake should last for years*​*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?*Water - it involves no ingestion (less infection risk)*​*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?*Sumo wrestler.*​*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?*Tuxedo - orange doesn't suit me*​*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?*Parents*​*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?*Gas - I live for food, not sex!*​*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?*Pimple - easier to conceal*​*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?*Sex drive - I have zero anyway!*​*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?*Catfish - it's just sushi isn't it?*​*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?*Six weeks*​*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?*Morse - I learnt it once for fun*​*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?*Bald eagle*​*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?*Knowledge*​*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?*Kiss*​*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?*Testicles, any day*​*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?*I DO have a skeleton in my closet - he's called George*​*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?*Trip and fall - that mistake is survivable*​*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?*Diamond ring - pets are more difficult to replace*​*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?*Beet juice*​*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?*Sleep*​


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 25, 2006)

WOULD YOU RATHER:

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing?

-Can't say that I want to give "sharting" a try, so I would have to go with the fart.  Why didn't I know about what was going on in the bedroom?  Well, I suppose the fart was a major mood killer!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star?

-Friends

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.?

-3am.  That is why God gave us coffee and makeup.  I had a former coworker throw up on our boss on her first day.  Definitely don't want to do that.  It didn't look like fun.

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda?

-The squeeze

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms?

-Woman.  I have no desire to be a man, esp one with birdy arms.

Be known as a coward OR a traitor?

-Coward.  Traitors are repulsive.

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg?

-Hindenburg.  Go out in a blaze of glory.  Better than turning into MAC Whore-cicle. 

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)?

-20 eggs!  Hey, it's good protein (minus the massive cholesterol load).  I couldn't eat 30 tubes of sheep anus/cow eyes/pig tongues.  I can't even eat one hot dog anymore. 

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win?

-$500 to charity.  There are some things you shouldn't risk.

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool?

-Pool.  I like water better than sand.  

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside?

-Assuming I was to the point in my relationship that I did have a lover, I guess it wouldn't matter what my spouse thought.

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech?

-Speech.  I would hate not knowing what's going on around me.  Not being able to drive.  Aaaand my makeup would look entirely too jacked up.

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life?

-Foot!!

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit?

-Nose!! Less invasive.

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears?

-Nose.  I would think you could never get it out of your ears.

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it?

-Fish shit or sponge bacteria.  It's a crap shoot really.  Both will get you equally hospitalized.  Sponge, I guess.

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world?

-Ugliest.  You can do a lot with exercise, surgery and makeup.

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been?

-Has been.  At least you had hella fun getting to that point.

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple?
-Apple.  On the chance that it fermented like cider, there would be the possiblity of catching a buzz.

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell?

-Hell.  Then maybe I would behave myself! 

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said?

-I would date either one, for about 5 minutes.  After that I would want to give them a roundhouse kick to the beek.

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face?

-Body.  I would worry about them getting into my nose and ears.  Bleeeaaa!

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class?

-Partner.  Embarassing yourself in front of one person would be better than a class of potentially 100 people.  Besides, what a good test for the relationship.  If it lasts after that, it's a deal.

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight?

-Ferris wheel. Roller coasters are pretty brutal these days.  

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age?

-Old and look young.  It's the American way!

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes?

-Dishes.  You only use those for a moment, but you wear the clothes all day.

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal?

-Toilet bowl.  

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes?

-Funny bone.  Sneezing irritates your nose, eyes, and sinuses.  I couln't go through that every 15 min.

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds?

-If it weren't permanent, I would choose the 50, as you can lose that.  If it is perm, I would go with the chest hair and wax, wax, wax.

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play?

-Wife.  Adults can get over that stuff.  It would affect a kid more.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 25, 2006)

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing?
*Blast away. I ain't got no shame!*





Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star?
*With friends of course*

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.?
*3AM -- I've done it once and I'm still at this job!*

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda?
*Anaconda*

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms?
*Woman*

Be known as a coward OR a traitor?
*Coward*

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg?
*Hindenburg*

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)?
*Eggs*

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win?
*Charity*

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool?
*Pool*

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside?
*In bed*

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech?
*Muzzle*

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life?
*Athlete's foot*

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit?
*Nose*

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears?
*Nose*

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it?
*Aquarium water*

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world?
*Ugliest*

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been?
*Has been*

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple?
*Bread*

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell?
*Heaven*

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said?
*Hums*

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face?
*Every part but my face*

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class?
*[With my partner/b]

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight?
Roller coaster

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age?
Look old. I'm afraid of being cut up

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes?
Dishes

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal?
Toilet bowl

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes?
Funny bone

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds?
Chest hair. It's easier to wax than to lose weight

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play?
Tell her she's a fat pig*


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?

Someone chewing tobacco......no teeth guys are gross!

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?

Never be able to ask one...

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?

What kind or questions are these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it's a NASA fruitcake....the fruitcake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?

Wash my face from the toilet bowl!

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?

Handwash the jockstraps....I know I'm strange! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?

A tuxedo!

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?

the friend's pass

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?

scald my tongue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?

the pimple....there's nothing concealer cant hide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?

Lose my sex drive!

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?

raw catfish......SUSHI!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?

two weeks with vacation

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?

Morse code

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?

Bald Eagle

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?

the knowledge...I was always a smartass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?

never be able to say the word because you can always show it

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?

well I'm not a man but...I would get rid of the testicles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?

skeletons in my closet

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?

forget the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?

the diamond ring

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?

cold beet juice

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?

never need to sleep (gosh I feel like a Sim right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

ROUND TWO

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing? *blast away in the bedroom...it's probably dark an they're drunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star?*spent my last day with my friends, of course!*

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.? *staying out til 3 am..like I said before there's nothing a good concealer couldnt conceal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coffee will do the rest*

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda?*gored to death*

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms?*tough one....a man with woman's arms...I always wondered how it would be like to be a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Be known as a coward OR a traitor?*coward*

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg?*Titanic*

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)?*eggs*

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win?*charity*

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool?*the swimming pool....I dont wanna know what's in the sand besides the sand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside?*get caught by my spouse*

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech?*the muzzle*

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life? *athlete's feet*

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit?*pick someone's nose*

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears?*my nose*

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it?*the sponge*

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world?*the ugliest person*

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been?*wanna be*

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple?*one rotten apple*

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell?*hell*

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said?*repeats everything I just said*

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face?*all over my face please*

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class?*in bed*

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight?*on a rollercoaster! I lurve them!*

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age?*be old and look young*

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes?*dirty dishes*

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal?*toilet bowl*

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes?*hit my funny bone*

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds?*male chest hair....easier to get off*

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play?*the fashion show*


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 27, 2006)

*I loved these Shimmer*

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?*NO TEETH*

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?*ASK*

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?*fruitcake(sometimes those things need to age)*

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?*COME ON!!!I refuse to answer... tooo gross*

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps? *Sumo wrestler*

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?*Orange.... it has different shades
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party? *HAAA HAA at the wedding....it's just a pass... and then she would no longer be my friend*

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?*my tongue...take it to go baby*

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?*pimple ...2 words COVER UP*

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?*lose the sex drive*

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?* catfish*

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?*TWO*

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin? *Pig latin.. that one is funny*

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?*ohhh i would say Bear... *

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
*Knowledge is power*

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss? *say love... cause you can always show love*

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird? *Shit shimmer these are good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... ahhh eyeballs*

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation? *CLOSET*

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*trip*

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?*pet*

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil? *BEET JUICE... I can't even think about drinking oil again.... long story...but it worked*

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?*eat*


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing? *Bedroom..blame it on the food haa haa*

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star?*Dude friends*

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.? *3 am*

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda? *Anaconda... less blood*

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms? *arms*

Be known as a coward OR a traitor? *damn... coward... better scared than disloyal imo*

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg? *Titanic no flames*

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)? *eggs*

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win? *$500 to charity...no gamble*

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool? *haa haa pool*

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside? *Embezzling money*

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech? *vision*

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life? *foot*

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit? *ewww I refuse....j/k NOSE*

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears? *nose... I can still breath out of my mouth*

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it? *JESUS... these are getting GROSS.... i can't I HATE SPONGES older than a WEEK.... but sponge*

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world? *Ugliest*

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been? *as been*

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple? *apple*

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell? *Hell... so I live the rest of my life good... so i get to Heaven... for SURE!!!*

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said? *HAAA HAAA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... repeats*

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face? *everything but the face... then i would die and go to Heaven... from stroke*

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class? *with partner... what you never wet the bed... haa haa*

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight? *Roller coster*

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age? *old at a young age*

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes? *clothes*

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal? *





 bowl*

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes? *sneeze*

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds? *50 extra.... thats what I have now.. so no biggie... haa haa*

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play?* wife*


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll post more tomorrow .


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 6, 2006)

is it tomorrow yet??  lol


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2006)

ahhh crap. I forgot. I'll do this today for sure!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 9, 2006)

liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2006)

That thing called life keeps interfering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dammit. *curses*


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2006)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint?

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up?

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?

Never use a phone OR electric lights again?

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce?

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?

Conceal a ripe pimple on the  tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?

Not eat OR not sleep for three days?

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head?

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating?

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?

Be known as a thief OR a liar?

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?


----------



## LineausBH58 (Sep 9, 2006)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? *Bookstore*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting? *Six Pack of gum*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors? *no windows*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs? *gorilla arms*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery? *End the pain and run it over*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo? *No AC...I must have music*

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*drooling*





Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up? *$1000 violation... toes...sucking... and they are all sweaty... ewww*

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing? *40... whats the point if you never climax*

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?* Tire*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?* Laugh*

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar? *wow... Manipulator*

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower? *SOAP...just rinse it off for a few mins*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again? *Lights....*

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse? *poison oak*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream? *NASTY!!!! fly... it's more natural i think???*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician? *Poaches*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down? *fall asleep when i sit*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly? *INVISIBLE*

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce? *Marry one...and just reverse everything he says*

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray? *WHAT!!! ewwww sandewwww*

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?*Shimmer what the HELL!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 small butt.... BANGS!!!*

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts? *EE... would be great since I am an H now(hubby won't like it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent? *politician who has his or her own best interest in mind*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you? *Help from Oxy*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety? *LEMONS*

Conceal a ripe pimple on the  tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind? *Hair piece... that pimple almost made me sick.... so nasty*

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers? *Raccoons*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days? *sleep...hello college parties and exams*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year? *Pee on the stranger... I don't have to see them again*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?* OH the BEST FRIEND... he's hot... lol..I wouldn't really do it tho...he's married too*

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free? *BOMB free*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn? *No I refuse sorry*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman? *Doberman... maybe I can punch it... or kick it..*

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket? *Nose*





Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head? *NOT THE BATHROOM>>> I HATE THE BATHROOM*

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people? *Blind people... I can tell them storys and try to explain*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms? *Shimmer are you making these up.... worms... ewww*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public? *Shoplifting*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?* I think I'm going to be sick really.... spit*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job? *Stealing*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames? *Haa haa of me*

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it*?nose*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat? *bat*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating? *dishonorably*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime? *mime*

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year? *6 months*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully? *90 *

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes? *NOPE*

Be known as a thief OR a liar?*thief*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis? *thin*

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water? *20 feet high*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products? *dairy*

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv? *home and tv*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing? *defend*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth? *haaa popcorn*

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is? haahaaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*nose where my belly button is*

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world? *ten years for me*

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?* hair lice*


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2006)

Swear to God I'm not making them up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm inputting them directly as they're written


----------



## Tyester (Sep 11, 2006)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? *Bookstore, because I don't think he'd be going to the same strip joints as me. *

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting? *Six packs of bubble gum without question*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors? *No windows - there's always electricity and central heating/ac*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?* GORILLA ARMS! - I have stick arms now, plus I could take care of the hair*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery? *So people actually run them over for said "purpose"? Sounds interesting...*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?*Arizona - because I used to drive around here w/o ac anyway, I can take the heat*

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter? *Maybe the drooling, cause it might help me play the sympathy angle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up? *The cop has to be a she, who just sterilized her feet... otherwise I'll have 10 big ones for the court*

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing? *Virgin until I'm 40, not climaxing is just.... wrong.*

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road? *Flat tire - cause it doesn't involve being permanently stranded. Don't you ever see those horror movies?*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral? *Laugh - because it could be about an awesome story that has meaning, and it's always better to think about the positive things, instead of being down and dreary*

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar? *Maybe the liar, I don't like manipulators*

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower? *Probably the water, because if it gets hot enough, it'll be sterile*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again? *PHONE all the way!*

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse? *Naked in the poison oak - cause there's always a chance I'll like it, at least more so than eating a rat*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream? * Hair - that never gets to me*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician? *I'll take the politician cause they usually only last 4 years.*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down? *Sleep lying down -   Think of owning the awesomest recliner chair ever!*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly? *INVISIBLE! I have dreamed about this since I was a little kid... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce? *Be the compulsive liar*

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray? *Well, up to this point I've already drank public hot tub water and eating hairy ice cream, lets go with the janitor's mop water! I already feel sick...*

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin? *Maybe the feet - cause it might be harder to knock me out*

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts? *What size is EE? Well, if I WAS a woman, I'd go with the boobs, cause there's always plastic surgery*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent? *Ahh they're all crooked and corrupt.*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you? *Oxen all the way - it'll do most of the work*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety? *Cat food - gotta be something nutritious about it.*

Conceal a ripe pimple on the  tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind? *Hairpiece - cause if I was bald, I'd have my whole head shaved*

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers? *The  racoons - cause I like fightin' wild animals*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days? *Sleep - cause the food will more than make up for it*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year? *Pee on the stranger - how funny would that be, hahaha!*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught? *Cybersex - cause it might be interesting to bring her in on it*

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free? *I guess the bizarro-world USA - I'll just have to stay away fom the buildings*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn? *Frog - they aren't ALL poisonous. And maybe it'll turn into a beautiful princess.../endfairytell*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman? *HAHA I'm going with the poodles, funniest looking dogs of all time!*

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket? *I hate to admit it, well, no I don't, but I'm caught doing both anyway*

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head? *Mop up the floor - cause my hair is easy to wash, and the floor isn't that dirty*

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people? *As they say "in the land of the blind, the one eye'd man is king" or in our case, 2 eye'd man.*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms? *Butt - cause worms don't bite or burrow, I don't think...*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public? *Urinating - cause it's a smaller fine, & it would be funny since someone has to catch me doing it*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime? *Yak spit has to taste better than snail slime...*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job? *Stealing - it's not as bad, and I'm not that bad*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames? *Pictures with frames - I know what I look like by checking out the mirror*

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it? *Through my nose - I've a little up there before, it burns, but at least I won't have to drink any of it*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat? *Wiffle ball bat - another moment of hilarity*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating? *College - cause there's always trade school*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime? *What about dressing up like a nun-mime?*

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year? *Six months out of the year - remember that's every other day, good enough for me!*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully? *Live to 55 - I'll be experiencing something new every day*

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes? *Termite nest - as long as they don't bite my behind*

Be known as a thief OR a liar? *I think I'm already known as both*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis? *The ten inch'er - they do make implants, it's easier to thicken than stretch*

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water? *20ft - less travel means less force on impact, right?*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products? *Dairy - sweets would only lead to severe health problems*

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv? *Spend it with the person - cause even if they're repulsed by your stench, chances are you'll be watching tv alone the following night anyway

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing? Surgery - I always wanted to be a doctor

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth? Popcorn - floss is your friend!

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is? The eyebrow ears

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world? Ten years into my future - it could include what happens in the world

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice? Hair lice*


----------



## Raerae (Sep 11, 2006)

I wanna play this time!

*Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint?*

Is it amateur night at the club? LOL...  Probably the book store, after living with roomates who worked at a club, I have no desire to ever go to a club.


*Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?*

Gum.

*Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?*

No windows, i'm SO not climbing out windows to get out of my house.

*Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?*

Ostrich Legs.  Least their slim!

*Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?*

Drive by.  I'm not getting roadkill on my car lol...

*Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?*

Across country, I can deal with no music, i'll just get on my phone.  But no ac, F that, i hate sweating.

*Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?*

Bed wetting, least he wont know until it's too late! LOL!

*Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up?*

Suck on his toes, I dont have 1g to waste on a ticket.

*Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?*

What an orgasm?  LOL...  Sad huh?  I think i've had an O like twice out of the all the times I've been with someone.

*Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?*

Run out of gas, I'll call AAA.  I know better now!

*Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?*

Laugh.  Not getting dirty like that lol.

*Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?*

Conniving manipulator.

*Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?*

Eww... thats a tough one...  Assuming I dont get sick, probably the bar of soap.  I know what goes on in hot tubs!

*Never use a phone OR electric lights again?*

Lights.  Candles are fun.
*
Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?*

Oh god... I get horrid poison oak/ivy reactions just being near it...  I'll eat the mouse...  Again assuming I woulnd't die/get sick from it.

*Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?*  I've had both happen lol...  I'll take the hair, bugs are gross.

*Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?*

Politician.  Poor animals.

*Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?*

Neer sleep lying down.  Way to many issues with falling asleeps as soon as you sit.  I can sleep sitting a lot easier LOL!  Just get me one of those airplane pillows LOL!

*Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?*

Invisible.  Flying would be cool, but I can think of a lot better uses for being invisible LOL!

*Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce?*

I tell the lies in this relationship!

*Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?*

Bleh...  Mop water...  I think it would go down easier.

*Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?*

LOL...  Feet... I dont want to have to wipe my forhead LOL

*As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?*

Back problems anyone?  EE breasts...  I can't stand face tats...

*Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?*

The guy who's good at the job.  The other guy would just be manipulated into other people's self interests.

*Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?*

Quarter Acre...  I've seen movies where people use Oxen... Looks like as much work as doing it yourself.

*Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?*

Cat food.  Some of it doesn't smell all that bad LOL!

*Conceal a ripe pimple on the  tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?*

Pimple.  it would be gross and embarasing, but it's better than being bald.

*Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?*

Raccoons are nasty...  Dogs please, least I "might" have a fighting chance.  I'm prolly dead eigther way.

*Not eat OR not sleep for three days?*

Thats easy, not eat =P

*Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?*

Pee on a stranger, least I wont have to clean it up.  Although it would be embarassing showing my naughty bits to them while doing it.

*Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?*

E-mail.  Least it didn't really happen.

*Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?*

Bombs, privacy please.

*Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?*

Froggy...

*Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?*

One doberman.  Poodles are mean =(

*Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?*

Do i know the person catching me?  Nose lol... It was an itch! I swear!

*Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head?*

Bleh...  Drain.  Not messing up my hair.

*Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?*

See, that would be fun.

*Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?*

Ewww...  Worms...  They can help me stay thin...

*Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?*

Shoplifting.

*Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?*

Yah spit...

*Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?*

Sexual Harassment.  I can't help it, he was hot =(

*Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?*

Pictures in the frames, I hate camera's they steal your soul.

*Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?*

In a cup...  The nose would hurt, i hate it when that happens.

*In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?*

Tennis Paddle, those things can be pretty nasty.

*Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating?*

Military, I didn't wanna serve anyways.

*Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?*

Nun.

*Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?*

Street Sweeper, no way i'm talking public transportation the other 6 months.

*Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?*

90, my Moms still attractive at 56, it would be worth the extra 35 years.

*Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?*

Fearfactor anyone?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lie in the nest.  No bugs in my mouth, f that!

*Be known as a thief OR a liar?*

Liar.

*As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?*






 Comming from my expierences, i'd rather have my guy be thick, than pencil thin lol... So i'll take the later... lol...

*Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?*

From 20.  Your going to hit bottom eigther way, might as well be from a shorter distance.

*Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?*

Dairy, Milkchocolate is dairy right? LOL!

*Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?*

TV.  Sweaty is one thing, but I'm so not into it when I'm tired and dirty LOL.

*Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?*

Trial... Blood is not my thing...


*Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?*

Popcorn.  I'll floss.  And if I can't floss, i'll just not smile lol!

*Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?* 

Nose where my belly button is.

*Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?*

10 into mine.

*For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?*

House with ticks...  I'll find away to be out of my house all the time LOL!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 11, 2006)

*What size is EE? Well, if I WAS a woman, I'd go with the boobs, cause there's always plastic surgery.*

It's like Prolly bigger than Pam Anderson huge.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_*What size is EE? Well, if I WAS a woman, I'd go with the boobs, cause there's always plastic surgery.*

It's like Prolly bigger than Pam Anderson huge._

 
Yea that's too big. She's too much already.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 19, 2006)

hell, i'd rather not do any of it!!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_hell, i'd rather not do any of it!!_

 
Thats cheating.  You have to pick one.  Of course your not supposed to want eigther, thats why it's fun =P


----------



## Raerae (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets keep this going... Only do it a little simpler.  I think more people would participate if you didn't have to fill out 50 questions..

So... Like most games...  Answer the post above, and create your own what would you do!

I'll start...

Would you rather have a thick unibrow that grows back faster than you can wax/pluck/etc it or bushy under arm hair that grows back faster than you can shave/wax/etc it?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_..... *What size is EE? Well, if I WAS a woman, I'd go with the boobs, cause there's always plastic surgery*....._

 
Here's the range of sizes:

AA,A,B,C,D,DD,DDD/E,EE/F,FF,G,GG,H,HH,J,JJ

The many things you learn on Specktra!


----------



## Tyester (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here's the range of sizes:

AA,A,B,C,D,DDD/E,EE/F,FF,G,GG,H,HH,J,JJ

The many things you learn on Specktra!_

 
I wonder how much those JJ bra's cost...  I still think EE might be too big. I don't like alot of boob because if it's too big, then it's just a waste.

Besides there's always 2 of them and I feel they deserve equal attention, so the bigger they are, the more work is involved.(not that it's really work, its fun but I have fun making it happen for HER than satisfying myself)


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2006)

Would you rather shave your mom's bikini line OR wax your dad's ass?


----------



## Raerae (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_I wonder how much those JJ bra's cost..._

 
In my expierence like most things, diff sizes generally are all priced the same.  At least with Victoria Secret.  Although a JJ cup size, you might have to go to a special bra store, so I'm not sure.


 Quote:

  I still think EE might be too big. I don't like alot of boob because if it's too big, then it's just a waste.

Besides there's always 2 of them and I feel they deserve equal attention, so the bigger they are, the more work is involved.(not that it's really work, its fun but I have fun making it happen for HER than satisfying myself)  
 
I never understood that, more work lol?  It's not like every inch needs to be touched in order to create a good feeling.

Not to mention, as much as I enjoy my breasts, I can think of plenty of other areas that offer equal or better satisfaction.  Neck, ears, bellybutton (i'm a big belly button fan lol), thighs, etc.  In my expierence I think guys tend to spend too much time in the breast area.  I prefer someone who moves all over my body, rather than sitting on one spot.


----------



## Raerae (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Would you rather shave your mom's bikini line OR wax your dad's ass?_

 
Shave my mom, she can wear a bikini at the time.  Not to mention I do not want to see my dad neked.  Waxing him would be way to much intimate time eww... LOL

Would you rather walk on your hands with feet in the air, or have to do cartwheels wherever you go.


----------



## Tyester (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I never understood that, more work lol?  It's not like every inch needs to be touched in order to create a good feeling.

Not to mention, as much as I enjoy my breasts, I can think of plenty of other areas that offer equal or better satisfaction.  Neck, ears, bellybutton (i'm a big belly button fan lol), thighs, etc.  In my expierence I think guys tend to spend too much time in the breast area.  I prefer someone who moves all over my body, rather than sitting on one spot._

 
Of course, and it's so true. There are OTHER body parts that require as much attention too. I was merely making a statment, since we were on the topic of breasts.

And moving over the whole body, doing the right things, in the right spots is, IMO, the most important thing. It makes it much better for her, because it's already easy enough for me.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_..... I don't like alot of boob because if it's too big, then it's just a waste...._

 
Ahhh, if only more men felt like that.  Then perhaps only a small portion of them would ogle my twins everyday.  Like say 3 or 4, as opposed to the usual 50!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Ahhh, if only more men felt like that.  Then perhaps only a small portion of them would ogle my twins everyday.  Like say 3 or 4, as opposed to the usual 50!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I rock an A cup and men ogle at them =P  I dont think the size matters when it comes to men, boobs, and ogling... lol..

Worst is when you like go up to a guy to talk for some reason or another, make eycontact with him and start talking, and then he breaks eyecontact to look down your top, then back to talking to you like nothing happened lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you make it any more obvious? lol...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I rock an A cup and men ogle at them =P  I dont think the size matters when it comes to men, boobs, and ogling... lol..

Worst is when you like go up to a guy to talk for some reason or another, make eycontact with him and start talking, and then he breaks eyecontact to look down your top, then back to talking to you like nothing happened lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you make it any more obvious? lol..._

 
The other day, I was asking a waiter a question and he was so lost in my boobs that he didn't hear a word I said.  He just sat their and stared at them.  I seriously had to wave my hand at him to get him to snap out of it.  I said, "Careful, don't fall in", and walked away.  It never fails to crack me up/frustrate me/amaze me!!


----------



## Tyester (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_ I dont think the size matters when it comes to men, boobs, and ogling... lol.._

 
Nope, they're all pretty in my eyes.


----------



## Bre (Nov 7, 2006)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint?
*Adult Bookshop*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?
*The bubble gum, I did one packet when I was 5*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?
*No doors*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?
*Hmm both would be handy. Go the arms.*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?
*Leave it*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?
*No AC*

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?
*Drooling. How embarrassing to piss on someone in bed.  A male friend of mine has had a girl crap on him in her sleep.. *

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up?
*$1000 violation, it would be a worse violation to suck on his sweaty toes*

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?
*Virgin till 40*

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?
*Change the flat. Running out of petrol somewhere deserted would be scary*


Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?
L*augh at my Nanna’s funeral, she was a funny, joke telling lady*


Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?
*Manipulation all the way.*

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?
*ugh guess I’ll take the dirty water though god knows what’s floating in it*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again?
*Candle light would be kinda cool*

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?
*Poison Oak (this choice is out of ignorance, a little rash can’t be that bad right?)*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?
*I did find a hair in my Macca’s Sundae the other day! Probably the most nutritious thing they sold that day. I kept spooning that ice cream up… that’s a bit gross right but the ice cream was too good to throw away*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a *corrupt politician?
Ahh I would despise myself for doing either. Bye bye endangered species.. the government is f*cking up your habitat anyway*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time *you sit down?
Never sleep lying down. I reckon I  could sleep quite comfortably in a reclining chair for the rest of my life*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?
*Invisibility. Imagine all the sneaky stuff you could do..*

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce?
*Be the liar*

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?
*I’ll take the sand*

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?
*Bum on my head!*

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?
*I have C cup so I’m going to go for the EE ( I know I’ll regret it though)*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?
*Selfless, they’ll turn to other people more for help. And they should.*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?
*Quality time with the Ox*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?
*The lemons, the lemons! I can’t even stand the smell of cat food so gross. I do like tuna though.*


Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?
*Pimple*

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?
*Christ! The raccoons, I’ve never seen one before though, they are aggressive?*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days?
*Not sleep*
Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?
*Pee on a stranger, never have to see them again. Unless they sue me.*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?
*Cybersex. I could never do that to my partner and obviously his friend is a loser!*

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?
*Tough. I guess I would rather live on the edge with the bombs., then play it safe and have no rights. Having not experienced bombs though it’s a hard call.*
Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?
Slimey frog please

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?
*Do I have a defence weapon? If so that Doberman is getting knocked out*

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?
*Nose pick*

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your hhead
*Head, bathroom floor*

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?
*See in a world of blind*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?
*Oh. Butt full of worms.*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?
*Urinating, I’ve already had some close calls*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?
*Gross. The snail slime.*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?
*Sexual harassment! Turn those tables*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?
*Pictures of me. It’s my house.*
Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?
*Feral. I’ll take the gulp*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?
*Not sure what a wiffle bat is so I’ll take the paddle*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating?
*Military! I couldn’t hack it anyway, chances are I was smoking pot trying to be kicked out*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?
*Mime – my hair needs to breathe *

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six *months out of the year?
Go street sweeper GO!! Haha ha Would be kinda fun, how much would it piss off other traffic – “look there goes that loser in her street sweeper again!”*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?
*If I have a husband and kids live till I’m 90. Maybe I’ll be too senile to notice the pain*

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?
*Termites. I hope they let me wear a space suit*

Be known as a thief OR a liar?
*A thief. At least people know to lock up their valuables when I’m around*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?
*Pencil.*

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?
*40 feet, 10 feet water*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?
*Dairy but only cheese. Every kind except the dirty stuff with fruit in it. That is not cheese. IMO. *

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?
*Sexy Man. Hands down.*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a *murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?
Murder Trial. He’ll be out in 30.*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?
*Popcorn teeth.*

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?
*Belly button nose. Be much more easier to discreetly pick. *

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?
*One year into the future of the world. I like surprises in my own life*

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?
*Hair lice I spose. Everyone else would have them too. Thanks to me.*


----------



## Bre (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Shimmer I enjoyed that

And as for the mum's bikini / dad's ass crack I would rather do every other persons it my street then either of those! Just too gross to contemplate


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hahhaaha Indeed.


When I get back to TX I'll have to post a few more.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 4, 2006)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint?
*Strip Joint Baby, anytime!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?
*Bubblegum*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?
*no windows*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?
*ostrich legs. Maybe I could wear some skinny jeans then...*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?
*Oh God what about option C) call the Vet?*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?
*no stereo!? NEVER!!! *

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?
*Drooling. *

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up?
*$1000 violation*

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?
*Virgin til I'm 40*

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?
*Change a flat. I'm good at that actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?
*laugh at my nana's funeral*

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?
*Manipulation, baby.*

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?
*If only I knew who bathed in there before... I'll take the hot tub water. Barf.*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again?
*I hate phones.* *So the answer is: never use a phone again.*

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?
*Poison Oak*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?
*I found 2 dead flies in my milkshake once. No, one was still struggling.  So I'll take the fly.*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?
*I'll take the corrupt politician. I love animals.*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?
*Falling asleep everytime I sit down actually happens to me (in school).*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?
*Invisibility. Whoa... that would be so great!*

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce?
*Be the liar*

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?
*ashtray sand. anytime.*

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?
*"Butthead"*

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?
*EE Cup breast. *

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?
*Selfless one*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?
*quarter acre by hand. *

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?
*We had a kid in kindergarden who actually ate catfood because her mom wouldnt buy her cornflakes. I guess you dont die from it but I'll choose the lemons. Yummy.*

Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?
*ripe pimple*

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?
*Raccoons scare me. So do large Rottweilers. Eeeeeh I'll take the raccoons.*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days?
*Not sleep*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?
*Pee on a stranger. There's people who pay for that!!! *

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?
*I'll "take" (haha) the best friend. *

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?
*Free Country with bombs. always. I'd rather die (a very painfull death )in a bomb attack than spend my whole life in fear of the police state.*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?
*Froggy. whatever a portajohn is.*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?
*Poodles. 30 angry poodles. maybe the 20 raccoons would beb usefull then... *

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?
*Nose pick *

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your hhead
*mop the floor.*

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?
*See in a world of blind*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?
*Uuuuuugh ticks...*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?
*Peeing in public*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?
*snail slime. There's people who eat them...*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?
*stealing. I guess.*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?
*Pictures of myself.*

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?
*I always thought you'd suffocate if you throw up through your nose so I'll take the gulp.*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?
*Not sure what a wiffle bat is so I’ll take the paddle...ditto*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating?
*Military*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?
*naughty nun?! You know like the halloween costumes?!*

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?
*pimped out street sweeper*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?
*Live to 55. *

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?
*roach*

Be known as a thief OR a liar?
*A thief. liars are a pain in the ****

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?
*Since size does matter... pencil.*

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?
*20 feet high.*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?
*sweets*

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?
*too vain to be in a room with a nice guy and look like crap (and smell like that, too) so I'll just go home.*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?
*Murder Tiral. I talk myslef out of shit a lot, so I'll give it a try.*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?
*Popcorn between my teeth.*

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?
*nose instead if bellybutton. wait does that mean my bellybutton is...?!*

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?
*Ten year into mine*

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?
*ticks*


----------



## redambition (Dec 15, 2006)

you people are all sick and twisted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my turn...

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? *strip joint. it would be easier to tell her it was a dare.*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting? *bubble gum*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors? *no doors. i can climb out of windows, but i hate not having natural light*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs? *ummm. legs - easier to hide*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery? *:'( so sad. i would put it out of it's misery. i couldn't leave it suffering, knowing it would die.*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo? * broken stereo. i have an ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter? *haha, bed wetter. you can hide the evidence.*

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up? * the fine. no way am i sucking toes that have been in a cop boot all day. ewwww. *

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing? *tough one. probably having the active sex life. *

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road? *run out of gas. i could call someone to come get me.*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral? * tough one. i can make laughing seem like crying, so laughter it is.*

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar? *manipulator. because then they will think i can make people do my bidding, muahahaha. *

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower? * *puke* soap.*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again? * lights. i love candles. *

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse? *poison oak. who knows what that mouse had.*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream? *what has less germs? i'd go the hair.*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?*work for a corrupt politician. you could get some juicy goss to leak to the papers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down? *never sleep lying down. i sit a lot.*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly? *fly. *

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce? *be the liar, or, marry the liar then kill him in a rage with a teaspoon a year later. *

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray? * *puke* again. mop water. it usually has disinfectant in it, right?*

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin? *





 i'd be a butthead. because i could.*

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts? *gimme boobies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent? *the selfless one.*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you? *20 acres with an ox. yeah. primitive and all, but less primitive than doing it by hand. and walking with the ox would be a good low impact workout.*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?*seven lemons. easy. *

Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind? *seeing as my face becomes krakatoa once a month, gimme the pimple.*

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers? *raccoons. i'd paint a mask on my face and pretend to be one of them. rottweilers, i'd have no chance unless i had a shotgun.*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days? *not eat. if i didn't sleep for three days i'd either lose my mind or die. really.*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year? *living room floor. it's tiled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught? *email. *

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free? *tough. i'd say freedom.*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn? *ewww. frog please. i am assuming a portajohn is a portable toilet?*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman? *gimme the poodles. i can take them. besides, if there's thirty of them, the're going to spend more time attacking each other for getting in the way of their prey (me).*

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket? *





 probably nose picking. slightly less offensive to me.*

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head? * mop. hair is washable, and my bathroom floor isn't that dirty. *

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people? *be the musician. being able to see when no one else could would be heartbreaking. at least with the music i would know that no one would hear my mistakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms? **puke* worms. at least they aren't sucking my blood.*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public? *urinating. at least i wasn't stealing.*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime? *snail*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job? *eep. stealing, i think. it could be easier to clear your name.*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames? *ahahahaha. the pics that came with the frames.*

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it? *oh, gross. both of them. the cup. because i could throw it back up again... puke up the nose is feral.*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat? *table tennis paddle. you can do some nasty stuff with the edge of one of those.*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating? *military*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime? *the nun. i think i could fall into that habit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year? *street sweeper! that sounds like fun.*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully? *55.*

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes? *termites. no roach is coming into my mouth.*

Be known as a thief OR a liar? *liar. i could always deny it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis? *hah... i don't know. 10 inch?*

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?*eeek. 20 feet. i might survive if i'm careful.*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products? *dairy. i'd get sick of sweets. *

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv? * tv. don't like being dirty and sweaty. *

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing? *surgery. it's just like sewing, but messier.*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?*two pet hates of mine. scabs. the popcorn kernel shell drives me madder.*

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is? *nose. i could pierce it then.*

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world? *my future. i couldn't handle seeing the suffering of the whole world in advnace.*

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice? *lice. ticks are more dangerous, aren't they?*


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 18, 2006)

haha this is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? 

*Strip Joint. People at my work already go to strip joints anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?

*Bubble gum of course.*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?

*No doors. I need the sunshine, besides I can climb thru the windows LOL*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?

*Ostrich legs. I'll just wear pants or long skirts.*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?

*Drive by. I can always call the local animal shelter and report the injured animal.*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?

*This is a hard one, no a/c.*

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?

*Bed wetter. Only few people will ever find out.*

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up?

*$1000*

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?

*Active without climaxing.*

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?

*Change a flat on the freeway. I have changed a flat before. Besides IMO it's much safer on the freeway then on a deserted road (you may run into a psycho and no one is around to help you).*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?

*Pee in my pants at a wedding. The only person hurt if I peed in my pants would be me but laughing at my grandma's funeral would hurt everyone I care about and I cannot live with that.*

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?

*Conniving manipulator.*

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?

*Bar of soap.*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again?

*Phone. there's always email or writing letters.*

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?

*Poison oak.*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?

*Dead fly. It's harmless.*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?

*Corrupt Politician. I'd expose his/her ass.*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?

*I guess I can still sleep but just not lying down right?*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?

*Fly.*

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce?

*Be married. Ugh, I hate to say it but I can always have a lover and I rather be a cheater than a complusive liar.*

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?

*Puke! Mall ashtray. I think they change the sand at least. The mop probably went thru the bathrooms - ewwwww.*

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?

*Butt. Can be covered up.*

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?

*Small tattoo. It can look nice actually.*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?

*Less competent.*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?

*Ox. Just because I like animals and I think it would be kinda cool to work with an ox.*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?

*Cat food! I've tasted my dog's food and it ain't bad. LOL*

Conceal a ripe pimple on the  tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?

*Pimple. everyone gets them, no biggie.*

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?

*Raccons. Hopefully I have a better chance of fighting them off.*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days?

*Not sleep. You can die from not eating for days.*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?

*Haha. Ahem, I hope this is not an inappropriate remark, but some people will pay for you to pee on them...*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?

* Cybersex.*

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?

*Given me liberty or give me death.*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?

*Lick a frog. Again there are people who lick toads on purpose - to get high.*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?

*Don't underestimate angry poodles. More chance to fight off one Doberman.*

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?

*Picking my nose.*

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head?

*Mop with my head. I can always wash my head after.*

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?

*See.*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?

*Butt of worms.*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?

*Urinating. When you gotta go you gotta go, people can sympathize with that.*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?

*Snail slime. I've seen snail slime, not yak spit.*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?

*Sexual harassment. I'm a horn dog, what can I say?*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?

*Myself.*

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?

*My nose. That happens when you yak anyways.*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?

*Assuming this is not play fighting. Paddle can cause more damage.*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating?

*Cheating. I could chalk it up to being young and under-pressure. If I was in a military and I was dishourably discharged that is like a seriously humiliating bad thing.*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?

*Nun. I can still make it look hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?

*Drive six months out of the year. Street sweepers are too damn slow. My bicycle is probably faster!*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?

*6 months of pain. You didn't mention anything about alcohol.*

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?

*Termites nest.*

Be known as a thief OR a liar?

*Liar. I know I said I'd rather be married then be a compulsive liar earlier. But stealing is more offensive to me and also I'm just "known" as a liar, doesn't mean I am one or am a compulsive one.*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?

*This is a tough one. Two inch thick. I'm afraid the pencil thin penis might snap off.*

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?

*Six feet. I have more chance of getting out alive cuz it's not very deep.*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?

*Dairy. It's probably more nutritious..*

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?

*An evening out. Maybe he'll be willing to take me back to his place so I can use his shower?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?

*Defending him in court. My best friend is a lawyer, I can call her for advice. Also if I fruck up I can live with sending him to jail but not killing him.*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?

*Popcorn kernel.*


Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?

*Ears by the eyebrows. *

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?

*10 years into my own future.*

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?


*Ticks at home. At least there's some relief when I'm not at home. Lice in your hair is 24/7.*


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 1, 2007)

I love this game!

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?  *No teeth...blech...chewing tobacco.  *

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
*not be able to answer.  I love to know things, but I don't need to share that knowledge.  *

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?  *the packing peanuts.  Hands down. *

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?  *I'll take the clean toliet for $400, Alex. *

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?  *The sumo wrestler. *

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?  *Oooo...the Tux! * 

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?  *Eww...I guess my BF make the pass. *

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?  *Scalding my tongue...hands down. *

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?  *Ick...I guess the pimple.  *

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?  *3 hobbies. *

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?  *Catfish. *

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?  *I seldom go anywhere now and get 2 weeks, and I'm ok with that so I'd take the 6 weeks to do nothing. *

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?  *igpay atinlay*

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?  *The bear, i guess*

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?  *I'd have to say the 10 scholars, but I hope it's of 10 different subjects!* 

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss? *I guess not say "love" because there are other ways to show it. *

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?  *Christ...have the eyeballs pecked out*. 

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?  *skeletons. * 

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?  *Eep!  Forget my spouse's name.  I'm terrified of public speaking and tripping would only enhance that.  *

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?  *diamond ring...it's easier to replace. *

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil? *I'll take the 1/2 gallon of the cod liver oil. *

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again? *wow...sleep, I guess.  *


----------



## Femme (Jan 3, 2007)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?* no teeth for sure*

 *Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
*never be able to anwser a question

* *Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?*fruitcake, i hate nuts*

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
*wash my face in the toilet*

 *Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps? *sumo wrestler*

 *Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?*orange*

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?*five years into the marriage*

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?*tongue*

 *Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?*pimple!*

 *Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?*ahhhh.. lose sex drive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 *Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?*catfish*

 *Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?*two weeks*

 *Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?*morse code*

 *See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?*grizzly bear*

 *Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?*ability of ten athletes*

 *Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?*say the word love*

 *As a man have your  testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?*lmfaoo eyeballs*

 *Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
*skeletons*
*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?*forget your spouse's name*

 *As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
*ring*

 *Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?*cold beet juice*

 *Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?*sleep, <3 food*


----------



## mmmango (Jan 10, 2007)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? 
*strip joint*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting? 
*gum*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors? 
*no doors*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs? 
*ostrich legs can be hidden*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery? 
*drive by... i couldn't kill it myself*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo? 
*broken stereo... it's too hot!*

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter? 
*bed wetter*

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up?
*sadly i'd suck his toes.. hoping they're clean... i'm too poor to lose $1000*

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing? 
*virgin until 40 *

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road? 
*flat tire... it could be a loooong while before someone gets me if i'm stranded on a country road*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral? 
*laughing... it could be about a funny memory of her*

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar? 
*conniving manipulator *

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower? 
*soap*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again? 
*no lights... i can't live without a phone *

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse? 
*cooked? jk i'd roll around naked =)*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream? 
*hair*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?
*corrupt politician *

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down? 
*never sleep lying down*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly? 
*flying sounds fun... being invisible sounds funner *

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce? 
*i'd be the liar *

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray? 
*mop water*

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin? 
*a butthead can be hidden with bangs right???*

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts? 
*i want boobs =P*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent? 
*the one that's good at the job*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you? 
*by hand*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?
*lemons *

Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind? 
*pimple*

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers? 
*raccoons don't sound as scary*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days? 
*not sleep... i think i've already done that*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year? 
*peeing on a stranger... hahaha*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught? 
*email sounds better than real life *

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free? 
*i want my freedom*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn? 
*2 inches the portapotty(?) it's smaller than a whole frog X_X*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman? 
*30 poodles*

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket? 
*picking my nose*

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head? 
*i'd mop with my head*

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people? 
*see in a world of blind people*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms? 
*worms*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public? 
*shoplifting*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime? 
*shot of yak spit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job? 
*stealing*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames? 
*the ones with frames =P*

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it? 
*my nose... i wouldn't want to drink my puke*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat? 
*paddle*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating? 
*military*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime? 
*i'd wanna dress like a mime =P *

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year? 
*hahah street sweeper*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully? 
*90... i'm gonna die anyway*

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?
*roach... it's better than 10 minutes*

Be known as a thief OR a liar? 
*thief*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis? 
*lmao probably the 2 inch... the other one sounds like a noodle*

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?
*20 feet*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products? 
*dairy *

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv? 
*go home and watch tv *

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing? 
*defend my spouse in a trial... i could never do surgery... blood gets me weak*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?
*itchy scabs*

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is? 
*nose where my bellybutton is*

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world? 
*probably the world... i think it would be boring living my life knowing what's gonna happen to me*

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice? 
*ticks in my house... at least i won't be home ALL the time*


----------



## medusalox (Jan 10, 2007)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? 
*Strip joint. Bigger crowd, easier to fade away in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?

*I'd swallow that gum.*

 Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?

*No doors. I'm not prone to claustrophobia, but no windows could start it.*

 Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?

*Ostrich legs. They run pretty damn fast!*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?

*I usually drive by, crying hysterically.*

 Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?

*No A/C. I can survive well in the heat...as long as my car won't overheat!*

 Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?

*Drooling. Easier to clean up!*

 Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up?

*$1000. I work at a police station...you do NOT want to suck on anyones toes!*

 Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?

*Active without climaxing.*

 Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?

*Change a flat. I know how to do that. And, there aren't too many horror movies about that scenario.*

 Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?

*Oooh. I'd pee my pants.*

 Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?

*Conniving manipulator.*

 Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?

*Oh, oh god... uhhh....eat the bar of soap. It'd go down faster.*

 Never use a phone OR electric lights again?

*Phone. I never really call anyone, anyways.*

 Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?

*Poison oak. I'm a vegetarian*

 Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?

*Dead fly. Easier to flick away.*

 Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?

*Corrupt Politician. *

 Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?

*Never sleep lying down. That would solve my 'falling asleep whilst snuggling and watching movies' problem!*

 Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?

*Fly, but only if it comes with the ability of never crashing!*

 Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce?

*Be one. I don't cheat, and that'd be the only way I could be happy in the latter.*

 Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?

*Ashtray.*

 Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?

*AHAHA. Butt on my forehead. I have bangs.*

 As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?

*Small tattoo. No doubt. *

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?

*The first one. I want someone who's good at the job, and really, everyone has his own best interest in mind.*

 Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?

*One by hand, let the Ox have a day off.*

 Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?

*Seven lemons. Cat food isn't part of my diet.*

Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?

*Hairpiece. This has happened (I wear fake dreads like in my avatar)...no biggie.*

 Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?

*I think I'd die either way. Rottweilers, 2:1 is better odds than 20:1.*

 Not eat OR not sleep for three days?

*Not eat. I like sleep.*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?

*Pee on a total stranger. I have nice carpet.*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?

* Cybersex.*

 Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?

*Toughie. A police state.*

 Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?

*Lick a frog.*

 Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?

*One doberman. Again, with the odds.*

 Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?

*Picking my nose.*

 Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head?

*Mop with my head.*

 Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?

*See.*

 Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?

*OH, gross. Mouth full of ticks, then I can just spit those suckers out.*

 Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?

*Urinating. It's a cheaper ticket.*

 Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?

*Snail slime. It's a smaller amount.*

 Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?

*Sexual harassment. *

 Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?

*Myself. *

 Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?

*My nose. It's not fun, but at least it'll be gone.*

 In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?

*Paddle.*

 Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating?

*Cheating. *

 Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?

*Nun. As long as I don't have to ACT like a nun.*

 Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?

*Street sweeper. That'd be fun!*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?
*90 with pain.*

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?

*Roach in my mouth.*

 Be known as a thief OR a liar?

*Liar. *

 As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?

*2 inch thick. I think.*

 Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?

*40 feet to 10 feet. the water is deeper, I might not crash to the bottom and die.*

 Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?

*Sweets. I'll be 900000 lbs, but happy.*

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?

*An evening out. I've done that scenario, it works out fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?

*Surgery. I have a nearly completed nursing degree under my belt, that'd help.*

 Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?

*Itchy scabs. I secretly like picking at them, anyways.*


 Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?

*Ears by the eyebrows. Although, my earrings may get in my eyes.*

 Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?

*1 year for the world. I like the element of suprise in my own life.*

 For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?

*Ticks in my house. *


----------



## Pei (Feb 6, 2007)

The qns are so... LOL

*Be forced to *French kiss someone with no teeth* -OR- someone chewing tobacco?

**Never be able to answer a question* -OR- never be able to ask one?

**Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake*?

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- *wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?*

**Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler* -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?

**Wear orange* -OR- a tuxedo all the time?

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- *five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?*

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR-* get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?*

**Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose* -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?

**Give up your three favorite hobbies in life* -OR- lose your sex drive?

**Eat a raw catfish* -OR- a raw pig's foot?

**Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want* -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in *pig Latin*?

*See the* Bald Eagle* -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- *the knowledge of ten scholars*?

*Never be able to *say the word "love"* -OR- never be able to kiss?

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel* -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird? *WTF?!? =D*

**Have skeletons in your closet* -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?

**Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech *-OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR-* her diamond ring?*

*Have to chug a *gallon of cold beet juice* -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?

*Never need to *sleep* -OR- eat again?


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2007)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? 
*Strip joint as long as I’m not the one taking it off. Who cares really? They would be there too. *

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?

*Mm the gum.*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?

*No windows, light= bad. *

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?

*Ostrich legs, for sure.*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?

*I use to drive by until that point was made to me, and now I just freak out and don’t know what to do but end up driving by. *

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?

*Broken stereo, I can entertain myself. *

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?

*Drooling. Easier to clean up! <-aggreed*

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway in order to get the ticket torn up?

*$1000. I’m sure I could get out of part of the fine somehow. *

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?

*Active without climaxing.*

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?

*Change a flat or attempt to.*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?

*Laugh at my grandmother’s funeral, because it would be totally appropriate and she would understand 110%. My grandmother laughed hysterically at her sister’s funeral thinking about her and remembering that she beat her at everything, including dying. *

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?

*Manipulator! *

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?

*I would have to say the water, although goodness a whole gallon, really?*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again?

*Phone- that damned thing is a leash anyway. Then I get yelled at by my friends/parents when I haven’t picked it up for a day or so. *

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?

*Poison oak. *

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?

*I’m going to have to go for the hair. *

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?

*Easy choice, corrupt politician.  *

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?

*Never sleep lying down. The other one seems more troublesome. *

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?

*Invisible- Heroes anyone?*

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce?

*I would rather be it, I think I would lie about silly things. *

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?

*If I can but the ashtray juice in some kind of delicious paste like hummus then maybe. *

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?

*Aww the little feet sounds so cute. But definitely a small butt on my forehead. *

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?

*Yikes, EE breasts b/c I can get breast reduction.  *

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?

*Second because he/she is described as “slightly” less competent.  *

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?

*1/4 by hand.*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?

*Seven lemons. *

Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?

*Hairpiece, the other one seems like something out of Dear Diaries. *

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?

*I’m going to say raccoons.*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days?

*Not eat… especially if I can sleep through all 3 days, hehe. *

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?

*I don’t understand why it’s twice a year, but I’m going to say bowel movement. My dogs have done it on the carpet and I’ve had to pick it up… plus what is the stranger is in my living room. Best of all, my living room doesn’t have carpet it’s concrete so the choice is clear!*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?

*Email cybersex. *

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?

*A police state =(*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?

*Portajohn I guess… like the tiniest lick in the world. *

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?

*I’m going to take the poodles if they are miniature and as much as I hate to say this but I could probably kick them off. *

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?

*I will gladly pick my nose in the car instead of shop with people who saw me touch my genitals around their take home food. *

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head?

*Mop with my head, that hairpiece comes in handy right about now. *

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?

*I think I could bring more to the world of blind people, so I would rather see. *

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?

*Ticks, ticks… worms and butt are like double gross. *

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?

*Urinating… sometimes you really gotta go.*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?

*OH GOODNESS… umm snails slime b/c it’s smaller. *

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?

*Sexual harassment most definitely without a question.  *

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?

*My room use to be full of pictures of me and because my mom was lazy about framing pics I would frame pics of me and put them in her room and in the living room and on the fridge.  *

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?

*My nose, oww will that burn. *

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?

*Paddle…*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a prestigious college for cheating?

*Dishonorably discharged- although in reality I don’t know what that entails…  *

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?

*Either one sounds fun, but I would say mime… all black and some white face paint. *

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?

*Street sweeper… people would have to get out of my way and I could park wherever I please. *

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?
*90 with pain, please. *

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?

*I have such a small mouth, but I am going to go with roach.*

Be known as a thief OR a liar?

*Hmm a liar. Because in some ways a thief is also a liar. At least this way I only get one title.  *

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?

*2 incher. *

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?

*20 Ft into 6 ft. The other way it’s twice the momentum and not even twice the depth of water to offset it. *

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?

*Oh goodness cheese. Definitely dairy, I’m not a big fan of sweets. *

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when you're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?

*Go out!*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?

*Depends on the type of surgery, considering the game I bet it is life threatening and I think I would be much better in court. So defend in the court of law. *

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?

*I think I can deal with kernels easier. So those.*


Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?

*Ears by the eyebrows. That seems a bit more natural. *

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?

*10 yrs into the future, I don’t think 1 yr for the world will really do much of a difference… unless I can specifically see 1 yr into every single person on earth’s life. *

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?

*Ticks in my house.*


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm going back to the original questions, here, since I hadn't participated 'til now. 


*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco? 
Gah! no teeth, I guess. *hurls*

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
Never be able to answer. I will always have questions to ask!

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?
The fruitcake is, at least, allegegly edible. 

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
Oh my. I guess the 2nd, but this makes me sick to think about.

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?
Sponge bath. It would be an adventure AND a public service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?
Orange. 

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?
Thank goodness I'm not in the kind of family where this would happen! Um... I guess my best friend. 

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?
The 1st. Gas is really uncomfortable! 

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?
This is a riot! Um... the mole, I suppose, because at least I could just look defiant and non-vain rather than having a pimple. 

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive? 
Unfortunately, I lost my sex drive due to some meds I'm on. I'd rather give up the hobbies.

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?
Catfish.

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?
Two weeks.

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?
Morse code, because I never did get the hang of Pig Latin!

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?
Grizzly.

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
Scholars.

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
The love thing! Kissing is fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*As a man have your  testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?
I am not sure how painful the testicle thing would be, but I think I'd rather have eyesight.

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
Skeletons.

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
Tripping, for sure. 

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
The ring. Nobody ever better lose my pet, I know that much! 

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?
Beet juice. 

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?
Eat. I like sleeping- I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Holly (Feb 14, 2007)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? 
*Strip joint- I mean I could be there with the girls for a stagette or something. The boss couldn't really say anything either considering they're there too!*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?

*Gum, I could never eat a cigar o_o*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?

*No windows, I need doors to get out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Plus id have plenty of lights inside, and i could go outside for sunlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?

*Ostrich legs! So I could run faaaaaaast!*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?

*I don't think i've ever seen a nanimal on the road. But I guess I'd drive by *cringe* *

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?

*Broken stereo. Ive driven through Arizona before, I think I'd die wihout air conditioning. *

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?

*Drooling, bed wetting is just ew*

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway in order to get the ticket torn up?

*$1000. I'm not sucking on anyones anything to get out of a violation or whatever. *

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?

*Active without climaxing *

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?

*Change a flat.*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?

*Laugh at my grandmother’s funeral.  Peeing my pants would also be ew. *

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?

*Definitely a manipulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?

*Ewwwwwwww. The water
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again?

*Phone, I hate it anyhow *

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?

*Poison oak!*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?

*Ill say hair, but either way I'd stop eating it.*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?

*Corrupt politician*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?

*Never sleep lying down, I like sitting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?

*Invisible*
Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you 

*Compulsive liar *

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?

*Mop water. Sand is just too crunchy *

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?

*A small butt on my forehead. I dont want anything dangling from my chin *

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?

*Tattoo*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?

*The slightly less competent one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?

*I dont know how much an acre is, so ill say 20 with an ox*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?

*Seven lemons! *

Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?

*Hairpiece, the other one sounds rather gross *

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?

*Rottweilers*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days?

*Not Sleep *

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?

*Peeing, because I dont kno this total stranger and probably wont ever see them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?

*Email cybersex I suppose*

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?

*A police state*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?

*Portajohn, im not thouroughly licking a frog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?

*Poodles! *

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?

*Pickin the nose *

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head?

*Mopping for sure *

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?

*Seeing! You could tell everyone what you could se, it would be nice for the blind people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?

*Ticks I guess, I dont want my butt full of worms, or anything. *

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?

*Urinating! *

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?

*Snail slime >< cuz im sure yak spit would be warm and extra gross *

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?

*Stealing *

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?

*Pictures that come with the frames *

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?

*Normally, in a cup, and then id throw up again *

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?

*The bat sounds good to me*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a prestigious college for cheating?

*Dishonorably discharged*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?

*Like a mime, even thought they freak me out*

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?

*Street sweeper! *

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?
*90, with pain *

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?

*Ill go with the roach in my mouth, sounds like fear factor*

Be known as a thief OR a liar?

*Liar*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?

*2 incher. *

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?

*20 Ft into 6 ft. The other one you would just hit the bottom twice as hard*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?

*Dairy products, I get sick of sweets after eating like one*

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when you're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?

*Go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?

*Surgery, I'm bad at law, and argueing*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?

*Uhh the kernels, less visible, easier to remove as well*

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?

*Ears where my eyebrows are. That would be weird having my nose down there, id be smelling shirts all day long*

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?

*10 yrs into my own future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?

*Ticks in my house sounds better than lice on me.*


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Feb 27, 2007)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?

No teeth...one day, my Hubby and I will probably have dentures and will probably be too lazy to put them in sometimes...haha. 

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?

Oooo tough. I guess never be able to ask one, as my job requires me to answer a LOT of questions. What do you think? GAH! MESSED UP ALREADY! 

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?

Ew, anything ten years old should NOT be consumed (I'm not wine drinker, obviously, haha). Packing peanuts here I come!

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?

The second option has the word "clean" in it. I'll go with that. 

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?

Easy...sponge bathe a sumo wrestler...I'm a nursing assistant, I give bed baths to people of ALL sizes on a daily basis!

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?

Tuxedo me, baby. Orange is fun, but nothing's classier than black and white. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?

Seeing as my best friend IS my soon-to-be-spouse, I'll go with the former. Ed hitting on Ed sounds HOT! 

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas right before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?

Scald my tongue...I ALWAYS wolf my food down, hot or not. I'm a little piggie!

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?

Pimple...come on, this is a MAKEUP COMMUNITY...we all have our clever pimple hiding tricks! Non cuttable just sounds terrible... :O

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?

What if one of my hobbies IS sex??? Oh crap, I out smarted this question!!! Or did I??? Crap. Now I'm confused.

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?

Can you even EAT a raw pig's foot??? I'll take the catfish.

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?

Nowhere? Not even to the grocery store? If I can travel locally, I'll go with the latter. If not, former all the way!

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?

Pig Latin...Morse code sounds like a CRAZY daunting task. You have to write out each letter of each word...

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?

Grizzly Bear? I don't know, I'm an animal lover! They both should stick around!

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?

Scholars, definitely, no questions. Screw sports! Now maybe I can finally know all of those languages I wish I could speak...

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?

Never be able to say the word "love"...there's a LOT of ways you can show it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?

Eye stuff kind of grosses me out...bye bye balls!

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?

The latter...who cares what others think if you know in your heart you're a good person? (Yes, that sounds incredibly cheesy, but I truly believe it.)

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?

Trip and fall...I do this all the time anyways!

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?

Diamond ring...if the girlfriend was me, I wouldn't care. Well, maybe a little because I'm sure the ring would mean something, but I've never really cared for jewelry.

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?

Beet juice. WARM COD LIVER OIL!? Barf!

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?

Sleep, I guess. I never do it anyway, thanks to full time work and full time school!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 27, 2007)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint? 
*Strip joint - it could be a bachelorette party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?

*Gum, I probably have chewed that much in a sitting but not swallowed it.*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?

*No doors. We didn't say how big the windows would be. And I can't do without light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?

*Ostrich legs! So I could outrun everyone!*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?

*Drive by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?

*Broken stereo, I can sing and make up songs, but no air conditioning to a person in Florida is like Hell.*

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?

*Drooling*

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway in order to get the ticket torn up?

*Give me the ticket!*

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?

*Lol. Virgin til I'm 40. Then it's on!*

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?

*Change a tire, I've seen those "deserted road" movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?

*Laugh. I'd have someone explain.*

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?

*Manipulator. I hate liars!*

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?

*The soap. I could shave it first. Aaah!*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again?

*Phone. I rarely use it now.*

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?

*Poison oak! Calamine hear I come!*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?

*We said "find" not eat right? In that case, the hair but I wouldn't continue*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?

*Poaching. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I work for a corrupt butthole already.*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?

*Sleep sitting*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?

*Invisible, so I can see who's talking about me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you 

*Be the one. I can't stand them.*

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?

*Sand fresh in the morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?

*Small butt. I'd wear alot of scarves. Lol.*

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?

*EE, I'm already a DDD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?

*Less competent, he/she can learn.*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?

*By hand. Do you know what it takes to push an ox?*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?

*Lemons. I eat em' anyways. *

Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?

*Pimple, their loss. *

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?

*Rottweilers*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days?

*Not eat. I could always drink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?

*Pee on a stranger. *

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?

*Email*

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?

*Police state*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?

*Give me a fresh never-used Portajohn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?

*Poodles. What are they gonna do?*

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?

*Nose. I probably have been caught. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head?

*Mop.*

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?

*See. *

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?

*Ticks.*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?

*Urinating*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?

*





 Eww. I'll take spit out of sheer disgustedness (not a word)*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?

*Stealing (sexual harassment is no joke)*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?

*Only pics of myself*

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?

*Through my nose. I don't want to taste...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?

*Bat. It has holes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a prestigious college for cheating?

*Dishonorably discharged*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?

*Mime and annoy the people who annoy me.*

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?

*Street sweeper and then go on "Pimp My Ride"*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?
*90, with pain *

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?

*Give me the nest*

Be known as a thief OR a liar?

*Liar, thieves are worse.*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?

*2 inches. *

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?

*20 Ft into 6 ft. The other one you would just hit the bottom twice as hard*

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?

*Dairy products*

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when you're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?

*Give me the man. I'm sexy dirty. Lol.*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?

*Surgery.*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?

*Kernels. I've had chicken pox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?

*Ears where my eyebrows are.*

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?

*10 yrs into my own future, forget the world! *

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?

*Lice, I'd better stock up on Head and Shoulders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 27, 2007)

i didn't know this topic was so old. I'm going to respond to the most recent ones though


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2007)

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing?
*blast away in a bedroom. if i couldn't see them, that means it was dark and they couldn't see me either. i'd just run out.*

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star?
*friends. duh*

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.?
*go to an interview with the flu. I would tell them i was sick and havent been feeling well, but if I had stayed out til 3AM i probably got no sleep---therefore theres no telling what would come out of my mouth*

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda?
*squeezed by the snake*

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms?
*man with womans arms. *

Be known as a coward OR a traitor?
*be a coward. i could overcome that fear someday*

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg?
*Hindenburg (haha I googled that)*

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)?
*eggs*

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win?
*give 500 to charity*

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool?
*daamn! eye droppers of water in a pool*

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside?
*get caught by my spouse. i guess!*

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech?
*i better choose the muzzle, because i can't see anything as it is*

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life?
*athletes foot*

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit?
*pick someones nose even though neither one is really nasty*

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears?
*oh my god....i guess my ears?*

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it?
*the used sponge *

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world?
*wow. i guess the ugliest*

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been?
*a wanna be*

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple?
*apple*

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell?
*heaven*

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said?
*hums*

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face?
*everywhere but my face*

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class?
*wet my pants with my partner. he'd understand*

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight?
*top of a ferris wheel. *

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age?
*old and look young*

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes?
*i guess...sigh. dirty dishes*

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal?
*oh my goodness..garbage disposal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes?
*funny bone *

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds?
*chest hair. i'd hop right in the shower and shave that shit off *

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play?
*wow. I guess i'd tell my spouse they were a fat pig. i couldn't live with myself if I did that to my son. of course I could always disguise it as "BOOOO! I love you boo!!" lol*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2007)

Be spotted by your boss at an adult bookstore OR a strip joint?
*bookstore I guess. hey...they are just as "wrong" as I am if they came to the same place*

Eat a cigar burnt at one end and chewed at the other OR chew and swallow six packs of bubble gum at one sitting?
*bubble gum*

Live in a house with no windows OR no doors?
*no doors*

Have gorilla arms OR ostrich legs?
*ostrich legs*

Upon seeing an injured animal on the side of the road, drive by and leave it knowing it's in pain and going to die OR run over it and put it out of its misery?
*i couldn't just run it over. its not my place to play God. so I'd just drive by*

Spend a summer driving through the Arizona desert with no air conditioning OR across country with a broken stereo?
*broken stereo.*

Have frequent spurts of uncontrollable drooling OR be a bed wetter?
*i guess drool*

Accept a $1000 violation from a cop OR suck on his toes for 10 seconds beside a busy freeway inorder to get the ticket torn up?
*suck his toes...$1000 is a lot of money*

Be a virgin until you're 40 OR have an active sex life without ever climaxing?
*have an active sex life without climax*

Change a flat tired at night in a thunder/lightning storm on the freeway OR run out of gas on a deserted country road?
*change a flat tire. I've seen way too many movies to wanna be deserted in the country*

Pee in your pants in front of everyone at a wedding OR laugh uncontrollably at your grandmother's funeral?
*laugh uncontrollably. i would just say i was thinking of the funny times we shared. or i'd lie and say it was because i was nervous*

Have the kind of personality that causes people to believe you're a conniving manipulator OR a pathological liar?
*pathological liar*

Drink a gallon of public hot tub water OR eat a used bar of soap from a public shower?
*soap. i'd do my best to rub the used part off of it*

Never use a phone OR electric lights again?
*i guess lights.*

Roll around naked in poison oak for an hour OR eat a dead lab mouse?
*hmm. the mouse*

Find a dead fly in your salad OR a really long thick hair in your ice cream?
*i guess the fly*

Be president of a firm that poaches endangered species OR work for a corrupt politician?
*i guess the politician*

Never be able to sleep lying down OR instantly fall asleep every time you sit down?
*never sleep lying down*

Have the ability to become invisible OR to fly?
*be invisible*

Be a compulsive liar OR marry one you can't divorce?
*marry someone i can't divorce *

Drink a quart of an elementary school janitor's mop water OR eat the sand from a mall ashtray?
*mop water i hate sand*


Have a small butt on your forehead OR two little feet dangling from beneath your chin?
*HAHAHA oh lordy. that is so funny! I guess I'd pick the butt on my forehead (as long as it doesn't shit) cuz I could cover that with bangs. But it'd be kick ass to have little feet dangling from my chin. *

As a woman get a small, visible tattoo on your forehead OR have EE cup breasts?
*I'm damn near a EE as it is. I'd go Kat Von D and get a small tattoo. I hate these knockers*

Vote for a politician who has his or her own best interest in mind, but who will also be very good at the job OR vote for one who is selfless but slightly less competent?
*one who will do a better job*

Plow a quarter acre plot of land by hand OR plow 20 acres with an ox to help you?
*i guess the quarter acre by hand. good exercise*

Eat a small can of cat food OR seven lemons in their entirety?
*lemons*

Conceal a ripe pimple on the tip of your nose with makeup and be discovered when someone's kiss accidentally pops it OR have your hairpiece lift off with a sudden rush of wind?
*i guess the pimple. its not really that serious*

Be attacked by 20 raccoons OR two large Rottweilers?
*raccoons*

Not eat OR not sleep for three days?
*not sleep*

Have an affliction that causes you to have bowel movements on your living room floor while sleepwalking OR that causes you to pee on a total stranger twice a year?
*i think i'd get my ass kicked if I peed on a stranger. so the poop on my floor*

Get caught by your spouse have an email cybersex relationship with someone else OR have an actual affair with your spouse's best friend and never get caught?
*email relationship*

Live in a country with the same freedoms as the USA but where terrorists bomb buildings every other day OR live in a police state with no privacy rights, but where everything is bomb free?
*i guess my privacy would be nice*

Thoroughly lick a large frog all over OR lick just once a small two inch area on the backside of a portajohn?
*frog*

Be attacked by 30 angry poodles OR one Doberman?
*poodles*

Be caught picking your nose in your car OR scratching your genitals in the supermarket?
*picking nose*

Lick your bathroom drain clean OR mop up the bathroom floor with your head?
*mop the floor with my head*

Have the ability to see in a world of blind people OR be a great musician in a world of deaf people?
*ability to see*

Have a mouth full of ticks OR a butt full of worms?
*worms*

Get caught shoplifting OR urinating in public?
*shoplifting*

Drink a shot of yak spit OR a teaspoon of snail slime?
*spit i guess*

Be accused of stealing OR of sexual harassment on the job?
*sexual harrassment*

Display only pictures of yourself in your house OR display only the pictures that came with the frames?
*myself. lol*

Be forced to throw up completely through your nose OR throw up normally into a cup and have to take a big gulp of it?
*omg throw up through my nose*

In a fight be armed with only a table tennis paddle OR a wiffle ball bat?
*a bat. *

Be dishonorably discharged from the military OR kicked out of a presigious college for cheating?
*kicked out of college*

Dress for one year like a nun OR like a mime?
*a mime*

Drive everywhere on a street sweeper OR be able to drive only six months out of the year?
*six months out of the year. i guess?*

Live until you're 90 and die after six months of unbearable pain t hat can't be helped with drugs OR live to 55 and die peacefully?
*i guess 55*

Have to hold a one inch roach in your mouth unharmed for five minutes OR have to lie motionless on a termite nest for ten minutes?
*termite nest*

Be known as a thief OR a liar?
*thief*

As a man have a ten inch pencil thin penis OR a two inch long super thick penis?
*i guess the 2 inch*

Dive from 20 feet high into six feet of water OR from 40 feet into ten feet of water?
*20 feet into 6 feet. *

Eat nothing ever again but sweets OR dairy products?
*sweets*

Spend an evening with a person to whom you're very sexually attracted when y ou're extremely tired, dirty, and sweaty from a long day at work OR just go home and watch tv?
*lol what? go home and watch tv i guess*

Have to perform surgery on your spouse using only a textbook for instructions OR with no formal training defend your spouse in a trial for a murder he or she appears to be guilty of committing?
*perform surgery*

Be covered in itchy scabs OR have popcorn kernel shells stuck in between every tooth?
*popcorn shells*

Have your ears where your eyebrows are OR have your nose where your bellybutton is?
*nose where my bellybutton*

Have the ability to see ten years into your own future OR one year into the future of the world?
*10 yrs into my future i guess*

For the rest of your life live in a house infected with ticks OR have hair lice?
*head lice.*


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 30, 2007)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?  I would have to go with the no teeth, chewing tobacco grosses me out

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?  Answer

*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake? 10 year old fruitcake

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant? Wash my face from the toilet bowl

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps? Sponge bathe the sumo

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time? Orange

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party? At wedding reception

*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter? Scald my tounge

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek? the small mole

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive? Lose sex drive

*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot? Catfish

*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere? 2 weeks paid and go wherever

*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin? Pig latin

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct? Bald Eagle

*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars? Knowlege of ten scholars

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss? never be able to kiss-I would hate to not be able to tell my family I love them.

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird? Eyeballs pecked out by a bird

*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation? Skeletons in closet

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR-forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex? Forget spouses name

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring? pet

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil? gallon of beet juice

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again? Eat


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 30, 2007)

Round two:

WOULD YOU RATHER:

If you had to fart at a party, go outside and get unexpected liquid discharge OR blast away in a bedroom only to realize several couples were using it as a makeout room and heard the whole thing? Unexpected liquid discharge

Knowing you will die tomorrow, spend your last day with your friends OR on a date with your favorite movie star? with friends

Go to an interview with the stomach flu OR after staying out til 3 a.m.? With stomach flu

Be gored to death by a bull OR squeezed to death by an anaconda? squeezed to death

Be a woman with men's legs (no shaving) OR a man with woman's arms? a man with woman's arms

Be known as a coward OR a traitor? coward

Experience the Titanic OR the Hindenburg? Titanic

In an hour, eat 20 hard boiled eggs OR 30 hot dogs (no buns)? 20 hard boiled eggs

Give $500 to charity OR bet the entire $500 on one hand of blackjack, knowing you'll donate the entire $1000 if you win? bet the money

Count all the grains of sand in a sand castle OR all the eye droppers full of water in an Olympic sized swimming pool? All the grains of sand

Get caught by your spouse in bed with your adulterous lover OR get caught by the press embezzling money from the charity over which you preside? Spouse

Wear glasses that impair your vision OR a muzzle that impairs your speech? Glasses that impairs vision

Have jock itch OR athlete's foot for the rest of your life? Athlete's foot

Pick someone's nose OR swallow a teaspoon of his or her spit? Pick their nose

Have quick setting concrete dry after being poured into your nose OR your ears? Ears

Drink eight ounces of month-old dirty aquarium water OR squeeze the dirty liquid from a disgusting used sponge into your mouth and drink it? Dirty aquarium

Be the ugliest person OR the dumbest person in the world? Dumbest

Be a pathetic wanna be OR a wasted has been? Wasted has been

Eat four slices of moldy bread OR one rotten apple? Four slices of moldy bread

While still living get a glimpse of Heaven OR Hell? Heaven

Date a person who constantly hums OR repeats everything you just said? Constantly hums

Have beetles crawl all over your face OR over every part of your body BUT your face? Every other part but face

Wet the bed with your partner sleeping next to you for the first time OR wet your pants in a college class? Wet the bed

Be at the top of a Ferris Wheel for 24 hours OR on a roller coster for two hours straight? A roller coaster

Be old and look young with a great deal of plastic surgery OR look old at a young age? Be old and look young

Always eat out of dirty dishes OR always wear filthy clothes? Always eat out of dirty dishes

Drink out of a toilet bowl OR eat mysterious morsels out of a garbage disposal? Drink out of toilet bowl

Always almost have to sneeze OR hit your funny bone every fifteen minutes? Almost have to sneeze

As a woman wake up with blond male chest hair OR 50 extra pounds? Blond male chest hair

With NO explanation, tell you wife at a fashion show what a fat pig she is OR boo your son at his school play? Tell your wife


----------



## kimmy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Be forced to French kiss someone with no teeth -OR- someone chewing tobacco?
ehh...chew is pretty nasty but i'd go for that before no teefers.

*Never be able to answer a question -OR- never be able to ask one?
never be able to answer one, definately. i ask questions all the time and would probably never speak again if i couldn't ask questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eat a cupful of foam packing peanuts -OR- an entire ten year old fruitcake?
packing peanuts, fo sho.

*Quickly lick the back of a urinal at a restaurant -OR- wash your face in the clean water from a toilet bowl at the same restaurant?
um...probably wash my face because at least that water is semi-clean.

*Sponge bathe a sumo wrestler -OR- hand wash 150 dirty sweaty jockstraps?
i think i'd just put my hands in a meat grinder so i wouldn't have to do either one...

*Wear orange -OR- a tuxedo all the time?
a tuxedo all the time, that would rule.

*During your wedding reception, have your best friend make a pass at your spouse -OR- five years into your marriage, have one of your parents make a pass at your spouse while drunk at a party?
best friend make a pass simply because i know my best friend wouldn't be serious about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scald your tongue before sitting down to eat a meal you already paid one hundred dollars for -OR- get hit with a bad case of gas ribght before a highly anticipated sexual encounter?
scald the tongue. definately.

*Have a small but ripe pimple always on the end of your nose -OR- a small mole with a thick non cuttable hair growing out of it on your cheek?
hmm...that's a tough one for me because i'd be totally bummed if i had either, but i guess the one on the nose. 

*Give up your three favorite hobbies in life -OR- lose your sex drive?
i don't really have any hobbies...so i'd lose the hobbies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eat a raw catfish -OR- a raw pig's foot?
raw catfish. though the pig's foot would probably be cleaner...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Get two weeks paid vacation each year and go wherever you want -OR- get six weeks but not be allowed to travel anywhere?
two weeks is what i get now and i'm down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have to write a ten page term paper entirely in Morse code -OR- in pig Latin?
nia igpa atinla.

*See the Bald Eagle -OR- the Grizzly Bear become extinct?
neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have the ability of ten athletes -OR- the knowledge of ten scholars?
the ability of ten athletes. the career i want takes more brawn than brains so i'd dig the strength of ten athletes.

*Never be able to say the word "love" -OR- never be able to kiss?
never be able to say the word love.

*As a man have your testicles eaten off by a squirrel -OR- your eyeballs pecked out by a bird?
take the eyeballs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Have skeletons in your closet -OR- an undeserved ill reputation?
skeletons in the closet.

*Trip and fall to the ground while walking up to give a speech -OR- forget your spouse's name while introducing him/her to your ex?
trip and fall.

*As a man, lose your girlfriend's pet -OR- her diamond ring?
her diamond ring, because i know i'd sure as hell never forgive a dude for loosing one of my pets but a diamond ring, i'd get over.

*Have to chug a gallon of cold beet juice -OR- four sixteen ounce glasses of warm cod liver oil?
cold beet juice.

*Never need to sleep -OR- eat again?
hmm..those are two of my favourite past times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 probably never sleep.


----------

